# Probleme d'Apple ID



## JPD (18 Février 2021)

Bonjour
Du fait de l'histoire je me retrouve avec 2 Appel ID. Un pour iCloud en @mac.com et un pour Apple store en @orange.fr.

En faisant l'initialisation d'un nouvel iPhone (j'ai pas reussis a transferer les parametres de l'ancien...) j'ai malheureusement mis l'adresse Apple store comme ID. Du cou plus d'acces au cloud donc plus de synchro de Calendrier.

Comment m'en sortir car je n'ai pas envie de tout reinitialiser (j'ai eu pas mal de pb avec Revolut par exemple).

Si j'essaye simplement de changer dans General il me jete car le mot de passe est deja utilisé...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Février 2021)

On ne peut pas fusionner les ID de toute manière. 

Tuas essayer en désactivant iCloud ?  Sinon avec le partage familial peut-être...


----------



## JPD (18 Février 2021)

comment desactiver iCloud sur l'iPhone?


----------



## JPD (18 Février 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> On ne peut pas fusionner les ID de toute manière.
> 
> Tuas essayer en désactivant iCloud ?  Sinon avec le partage familial peut-être...


ça y est je ne pensai pas que cela soit aussi simple. 
Je me suis deconnecté et reconnecté avec le bon ID et ça marche.

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Février 2021)

Ben voilà  quand je disais désactiver je voulais dire se déconnecter.


----------

